# Ghrp-2 versus Ipamorelin



## Carlsberg (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi all,

trying peptides again after being on hgh 3-5iu ed for a couple of years on and off.

The first thing I noticed after a couple of days of 4x100mg ghrp-2 and cjc 1295 w/o was by nipples (actual nippe) increasing in size (day3) I knew about the potential for increase in prolactin and therefore took/and take B6, agnus vitex. but I am know getting the same symptoms as when I tried tren 5 years ago. kinda sucks as I bought 6 months supply but hey thats life.

I read that Ipamorelin doenst not cause this but does it work ok? Most people seem to be on Ghrp-2 hence the question!

Anyone tried both?

Best

Carslberg

NB yes I was on here yonks ago but found the more I attend forums the more stuff I try lol so have just been doing trt plus gh for the last few years and stayed low.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ipamorelin is a GHRP just the 3rd generation it is not as effective with the GH pulse as GHRP-2 but it is effective, try lowering your dose of GHRP-2 this will help with the gyno you have got from it this has happened to me before.


----------



## Carlsberg (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Paul,

Glad its not only me then! I actually have 6 months worth of ipa on the way and really should have known better as I am just a sucker for anything that raises prolactin. I take natural stuff to keep it at bay but this was just a reminder that I shouldnt go there also instantly kills libido :-(

How do you reckon I could dose ipa and cjc w/odac? Some do the same 100/100 x 3-5 but I remember Phil hernon told me 500mg ipa twice a day and cjc 1295 w/o dac 3-4 times a day (due to ipas longer half life)

I am not trying to bulk on this just something similar to 3iu gh general health and maintaining LBM I am pretty much where I want to be 200lb 6-7%

How would you (or anyone else here with experience) run it to achieve this sort of pulse.



Pscarb said:


> Ipamorelin is a GHRP just the 3rd generation it is not as effective with the GH pulse as GHRP-2 but it is effective, try lowering your dose of GHRP-2 this will help with the gyno you have got from it this has happened to me before.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I run IPAM the same as any other GHrP saturation dose 3-5 x day


----------



## Carlsberg (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Paul,

The local doc. (Alpha) over at pm ran lots of lab tests And found that ghrp-2 worked at its maximum but ipam worked better in large 500 mg doses. However like you lots og guys where getting good anecdotal response on 100mg 3-5 times a day. GHRP-2 at 100mg with cjc1295 w/o dac got him to a gh serum level of 18 with higer dosages he got about the same. With ipam he only got a gh serum of 5 using saturation dosages but the pulse was still active 2 hours later. Higher dosages of ipam gave a higher response. I will start low and see. And for now will do ghrp-e and cjc1295 w/o dac twice a day and see if things subside while i wait for the ipam. Will update on results.


----------



## Carlsberg (Nov 1, 2007)

Carlsberg said:


> Thanks Paul,
> 
> Glad its not only me then! I actually have 6 months worth of ipa on the way and really should have known better as I am just a sucker for anything that raises prolactin. I take natural stuff to keep it at bay but this was just a reminder that I shouldnt go there also instantly kills libido :-(
> 
> ...


So I stopped the GHRP-2 for one week and sides went away thank god! Then the ipa arrived. I decided to try the super dosing protocol (alphas) 500mcg twice daily with cjc295 wo. Guess what got prolactin sides again! been off for 1.5 days and it has improved will try again with the normal protocol 100/100 x 2 ed if all clear I will up it. BIt confused though as I thought IPA wouldnt do this???


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Carlsberg said:


> So I stopped the GHRP-2 for one week and sides went away thank god! Then the ipa arrived. I decided to try the super dosing protocol (alphas) 500mcg twice daily with cjc295 wo. Guess what got prolactin sides again! been off for 1.5 days and it has improved will try again with the normal protocol 100/100 x 2 ed if all clear I will up it. BIt confused though as I thought IPA wouldnt do this???


I don't agree with this super dosing I have seen no evidence to say it is different from other GHRP's so taking 500mcg is a huge amount so I am not surprised it has caused you issues


----------



## Carlsberg (Nov 1, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> I don't agree with this super dosing I have seen no evidence to say it is different from other GHRP's so taking 500mcg is a huge amount so I am not surprised it has caused you issues


I think you are right Paul. One of the guys at pm ran various combos and did bloodtests after each injection during the active window (he has his own practice) thats how it came about. Then Phil Hernon recommended it (perhaps a tad bias as he is wih ergoperp).

But not for me! I will let it all calm down and start with 2-3 times daily 100mcg of each. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Carlsberg said:


> I think you are right Paul. One of the guys at pm ran various combos and did bloodtests after each injection during the active window (he has his own practice) thats how it came about. Then Phil Hernon recommended it (perhaps a tad bias as he is wih ergoperp).
> 
> But not for me! I will let it all calm down and start with 2-3 times daily 100mcg of each. Thanks for your comments.


i have seen those tests and they are good but for me they don't fly as no one has been able to give a saturation dose for IPAM other than what has all ready been said about it being the same as GHRP-6 there may be one and would love to see it....

As for Phil Herndon mmmm yea I would take his advice to use 5x more IPAM only if I got it from Ergopep


----------



## Carlsberg (Nov 1, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i have seen those tests and they are good but for me they don't fly as no one has been able to give a saturation dose for IPAM other than what has all ready been said about it being the same as GHRP-6 there may be one and would love to see it....
> 
> As for Phil Herndon mmmm yea I would take his advice to use 5x more IPAM only if I got it from Ergopep


LOL I was being polite when i said Biased. To be fair the stuff must be working as the sides where instant but I will dose as per your protocol. Thanks a bunch....BTW as you seem to be such a generous spirit could I ask you to look at my other post re a PEP(IGF Des,GH;IPAM,CJC etc) on workout days only 2-4 per week (depends on where I am in the season) I really want to get my protocol equilibrium sorted. Many thanks again!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Carlsberg said:


> LOL I was being polite when i said Biased. To be fair the stuff must be working as the sides where instant but I will dose as per your protocol. Thanks a bunch....BTW as you seem to be such a generous spirit could I ask you to look at my other post re a PEP(IGF Des,GH;IPAM,CJC etc) on workout days only 2-4 per week (depends on where I am in the season) I really want to get my protocol equilibrium sorted. Many thanks again!


Will have a look later mate Sunday is family day


----------



## Carlsberg (Nov 1, 2007)

Of course! my hour of me time is almost up anyway lol


----------

